# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Σχετικά με το ρούτερ της HOL

## gorgothian

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, σκέφτομαι να αναβαθμίσω απο HOL ADSL σε VDSL και απότι διαβάζω εδώ το μόντεμ που δίνει η HOL δεν υποστηρίζει bridging σε άλλο ρούτερ και αυτό είναι ένα θεματάκι. Όντας
ήδη συνδρομητής HOL, έχω το Cellpipe 7130 το οποίο υποστηρίζει bridge αλλά είναι και συμβατό με VDSL απ'ότι θυμάμαι. Οπότε αναρωτιέμαι αν θα μπορούσα να συνδέσω το τωρινό μου ρούτερ ή θα μου 
έβγαζε προβλήματα

Υ.Γ: Από KV οι μόνες μου επιλογές είναι Wind ή HOL, έτσι;

----------


## stel_0

με static routing ή κανά RIP νομίζω παίζει και ο ΖΤΕ που δίνει για VDSL.

----------


## dmitspan

Για να το γράψω κι εδώ που είναι πιο σχετικό. 
Ξέρει κανείς τα root credentials για telnet του router ? (το Η168Ν) Θέλω να αλλάξω λίγο την html του interface γιατί είναι ελεεινό

----------


## nm96027

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά, σκέφτομαι να αναβαθμίσω απο HOL ADSL σε VDSL και απότι διαβάζω εδώ το μόντεμ που δίνει η HOL δεν υποστηρίζει bridging σε άλλο ρούτερ και αυτό είναι ένα θεματάκι. Όντας
> ήδη συνδρομητής HOL, έχω το Cellpipe 7130 το οποίο υποστηρίζει bridge αλλά είναι και συμβατό με VDSL απ'ότι θυμάμαι. Οπότε αναρωτιέμαι αν θα μπορούσα να συνδέσω το τωρινό μου ρούτερ ή θα μου 
> έβγαζε προβλήματα
> 
> Υ.Γ: Από KV οι μόνες μου επιλογές είναι Wind ή HOL, έτσι;


Από όσο ξέρω ναι. Αλλά η Wind παίζει να σε βάλει σε δικό της VDSL από το ΑΚ, οπότε καλύτερα hol.

----------


## iliteo

> Ξέρει κανείς τα root credentials για telnet του router ? (το Η168Ν) Θέλω να αλλάξω λίγο την html του interface γιατί είναι ελεεινό.


Δες εδώ για τα telnet user/pass: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...8n-arp-command
εγώ λίγο που το έψαξα, συνδέεται αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να του περάσω εντολές.
ενημέρωσε αν έχεις επιτυχία.

----------


## dmitspan

> Δες εδώ για τα telnet user/pass: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...8n-arp-command
> εγώ λίγο που το έψαξα, συνδέεται αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να του περάσω εντολές.
> ενημέρωσε αν έχεις επιτυχία.


Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## dmitspan

Πώς μπορώ να ρυθμίσω το router ώστε να μην ανοίγει το interface του από εξωτερική ip παρά μόνο local?

----------


## iliteo

> ...μπορώ να ρυθμίσω το router ώστε να μην ανοίγει το interface του από εξωτερική ip παρά μόνο local?


δεν ανοίγει από εξωτερική. Tι έγινε, έφτιαξες την html?

----------


## dmitspan

> δεν ανοίγει από εξωτερική. Tι έγινε, έφτιαξες την html?


Όντως, δεν ανοίγει από εξωτερική. Δυστυχώς δε μπορώ να πειράξω τίποτα γιατί είναι φορτωμένα όλα στο firmware οπότε θα πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να το κατεβάσω, να το πειράξω και να το ξαναφλασάρω, φασαρία δηλαδή. Θα το ανεχτώ as is  :Laughing:

----------


## Tassos

Ξέρετε αν μπορεί να ρυθμιστεί το H168N της HOL σαν bridge mode? Η επιλογή είναι γκριζαρισμένη, μήπως γίνεται μέσω telnet.

----------


## iliteo

Μόλις μίλησα με το τεχνικό της Hol, δεν γίνεται να μπεί σε bridge mode (το ξέραμε!), δεν προβλέπεται για άλλο router κλπ, κλπ..
Το πρόβλημα που έχω είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να συνδέσω πάνω ένα Access Point ούτε από την Lan ούτε από αέρος.
Ενώ το βλέπει στην αρχή για λίγη ώρα και το βγάζει και στην πρώτη σελίδα ενώ έχει σταθερή IP, μετά από λίγο το χάνει.
Ούτε ping ούτε τπτ. Το περίεργο είναι ότι αν συνδεθώ στο AP και κάνω ping προς το ρούτερ, το χτυπάει κανονικά!
Προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση όχι! Πως εξηγείται;
Σαν να μην έφταναν όλα αυτά, προσπάθησα να μπω με telnet αλλά η 23 πόρτα είναι κλειστή!
Θυμάμαι πολύ καλά οτι πριν μήνες είχα μπει, δεν θυμάμαι πώς.. μήπως μέσω Lan?
Μήπως αυτοί κάναν καμιά κρυφή αναβάθμιση και το κόψανε και αυτό;
Τι κάνουμε για να δουλέψει αυτό το σαρδελοκούτι;;;  :Wall:   :Wall:   :Wall:

----------


## dimangelid

> Μόλις μίλησα με το τεχνικό της Hol, δεν γίνεται να μπεί σε bridge mode (το ξέραμε!), δεν προβλέπεται για άλλο router κλπ, κλπ..
> Το πρόβλημα που έχω είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να συνδέσω πάνω ένα Access Point ούτε από την Lan ούτε από αέρος.
> Ενώ το βλέπει στην αρχή για λίγη ώρα και το βγάζει και στην πρώτη σελίδα ενώ έχει σταθερή IP, μετά από λίγο το χάνει.
> Ούτε ping ούτε τπτ. Το περίεργο είναι ότι αν συνδεθώ στο AP και κάνω ping προς το ρούτερ, το χτυπάει κανονικά!
> Προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση όχι! Πως εξηγείται;
> Σαν να μην έφταναν όλα αυτά, προσπάθησα να μπω με telnet αλλά η 23 πόρτα είναι κλειστή!
> Θυμάμαι πολύ καλά οτι πριν μήνες είχα μπει, δεν θυμάμαι πώς.. μήπως μέσω Lan?
> Μήπως αυτοί κάναν καμιά κρυφή αναβάθμιση και το κόψανε και αυτό;
> Τι κάνουμε για να δουλέψει αυτό το σαρδελοκούτι;;;


Αν θες μόνο access point, τότε δεν χρειάζεται το bridge. Πριν το συνδέσεις πάνω στο router της HOL, θα μπεις με καλώδιο στο μενού του, θα του ορίσεις μια στατική IP στο ίδιο range με το router σου (π.χ. αν το router έχει 192.168.1.1 θα δώσεις στο access point την 192.168.1.2) και θα του κλείσεις τον DHCP του, ώστε να μοιράζει IP στο δίκτυό σου το router. Μετά κάνε ότι ρυθμίσεις θέλεις για το ασύρματο δίκτυο (SSID, κωδικούς κ.λ.π.), σώστες και σύνδεσέ το σε μια θύρα LAN του router, εκτός από αυτή που συνδέεται το Set Top Box για την τηλεόραση. Κανονικά θα πρέπει να δουλέψει.

----------


## iliteo

Αυτό ακριβώς έκανα, αλλά δεν δουλεύει.
Για να δούμε έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς άλλος το ίδιο προβ. ή έτυχα σε βλαμμένη συσκευή!  :Thinking:

----------


## dimangelid

> Αυτό ακριβώς έκανα, αλλά δεν δουλεύει.
> Για να δούμε έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς άλλος το ίδιο προβ. ή έτυχα σε βλαμμένη συσκευή!


Δοκίμασέ το και το σπίτι κάποιου φίλου σου η συγγενή ώστε να αποκλείσεις την περίπτωση να φταίει το access point.

----------


## petranthe

Εγώ σύνδεσα το H168N στο Asus DSLN66U το οποίο έχει WAN port. Έτσι χωρίς να κλείσω το DHCP, το 168N λειτουργεί μόνο ως modem ουσιαστικά και όλη τη δουλειά την κάνει το Asus.

----------


## georgeadams

Ναι αλλά αν το H168N δεν είναι σεταρισμένο ως bridge τότε ουσιαστικά κάνεις Double-NAT: το H168N παίρνει την Internet IP και την κάνει ΝΑΤ σε 192.168.2.x την οποία μετά παίρνει το Asus και την κάνει πάλι NAT σε κάτι άλλο (πχ 192.168.1.x).

Φαινομενικά δουλεύει αλλά θα έχεις πρόβλημα σε εφαρμογές που κάνουν port forwarding.

----------


## petranthe

> Ναι αλλά αν το H168N δεν είναι σεταρισμένο ως bridge τότε ουσιαστικά κάνεις Double-NAT: το H168N παίρνει την Internet IP και την κάνει ΝΑΤ σε 192.168.2.x την οποία μετά παίρνει το Asus και την κάνει πάλι NAT σε κάτι άλλο (πχ 192.168.1.x).
> 
> Φαινομενικά δουλεύει αλλά θα έχεις πρόβλημα σε εφαρμογές που κάνουν port forwarding.



Όπως τα λες ακριβώς είναι..Ετσι και αλλιώς δεν γίνεται να σεταριστει το ZTE σε bridge με το κουτσουρεμένο firmware της HOL. Απλά μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα σε εφαρμογές με port forwarding.

----------

